# Amplificador 360 watts



## sancho09 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola que tal a todos necesito colaboracion y me saquen de varias dudas; tengo la etapa preamplificadora y de potencia en la misma board de un amplificador work pa-360 mono de 2 salidas de 180 watts ya que este se acoplaba al transformador de aislamiento o de linea 100v 70v 4ohm respectivamente; mi pregunta es ¿puedo convertirlo a una sola salida de 360 watts? y como lo puedo hacer ya que las 2 filas de transistores de potencia se alimentan de la misma fuente osea que comparten colector y es fuente sencilla de 51 voltios o dejarlo asi y colocar 2 parlantes separados uno a cada salida mono, serian 2 por salida mono, ya que tengo 2 board iguales me quedaria de 720 watts con 4 salidas estereo? voy a subir el circuito en isis proteus un levantamiento que realice de el circuito fisico que tengo no soy muy experto en el programa pero hice mi mayor esfuerzo tambien unas fotos de la board fisica. gracias de antemano y espero haber sido claro.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 1, 2013)

como es eso que mono de dos salidas entonces es estereo no es mono


----------



## sancho09 (Jul 1, 2013)

adjcp dijo:


> como es eso que mono de dos salidas entonces es estereo no es mono



si Señor adjcp mono de 2 salidas pues es una sola entrada de audio y si tienes la oportunidad de abrir el archivo isis proteus en el adjunto anterior, veras que la señal mono de audio se separa en 2 luego de el transformador de audio, los transistores Q6, Q7 y sus resistencias asociadas; pero para ser mas claro diseñe algo sencillo sin los elementos asociados para que me entiendan mejor. el tranformador de aislamiento no lo voy a usar y si lo quito me quedan 2 salidas independientes ya amplificadas y como lo dije se separa la señal desde el tranformador de audio. esa es mi consulta principal como hacer para que sea una sola salida de 360 watts mono y no dos de 180 watts para hacer un amplificador de 720 estereo ya que tengo 2 etapas iguales. gracias por responder mi consulta y espero ahora si haber sido claro


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 2, 2013)

sin el transformador se te va hacer dificil, para hacer lo que quieres deves modificar toda la placa y ponerla a trabajar con +/-51volts añadiendo transistores 2sc1943


----------



## sancho09 (Jul 2, 2013)

si adjcp habia pensado en esa opcion pero me toca hacer muchas modificaciones y la idea es que como son fuentes toroidales sencillas e independientes no tener que hacer un +/- 51v y si se quema una salida quede funcionando la otra sin el problema de el desbalance de cargas ya que serian independientes. gracias por tu sugerencia y esperare mas opiniones de los colegas para tomar una desicion.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 2, 2013)

hola sancho09 ..la verdad..... viendo las fotos ....(no se notan los detalles ) y despues viendo el circuito..que dibujaste..mas dudas todavia... yo creo que es mono pero que no tiene dos salidas como crees... el tranformador creo que cumple la funcion de desfasador.. o sea una rama el semisiclo positivo dela señal y la otra rama desfasada 180 grados y el parlante va conectado entre las dos ramas y no la masa.. la verdad tendrias que estudiar el pre o medir las señales con osiloscopio...es mi gran duda..


----------



## sancho09 (Jul 2, 2013)

perdon seme olvido dibujar la masa pues el tranformador de aislamiento lleve 33 vueltas de alambre de cada salida a masa, apenas pueda corrijo el dibujo en mi opinion no hay desfase. gracias por tu concepto.


----------

